# Adduction



## JonathanBradley (Jun 28, 2014)

Currently, I'm doing some pre-reading for my Theology I class that begins in August, and the author of the systematic theology textbook I am reading(Christian Theology, Millard Erickson), brings up "Adduction". I am having a difficult time fully grasping adduction, and was wondering for some help or a good clarification of what adduction is exactly in related to the methodology of systematic theology, that is, versus induction/deduction. Thanks!


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 29, 2014)

I've never heard the term used in reference to theology.


----------



## Andres (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm drawing a blank too...I googled "Adduction theology" and this thread was actually the second hit on Google!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 29, 2014)

See:
Do Historical Matters Matter to Faith?: A Critical Appraisal of Modern and ... - Google Books


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jun 29, 2014)

And here:
The Hermeneutical Spiral: A Comprehensive Introduction to Biblical ... - Grant R. Osborne - Google Books


----------



## Unoriginalname (Jun 29, 2014)

When you adduct a limb you draw it in towards your body, that's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## One Little Nail (Jun 29, 2014)

kainos01 said:


> And here:
> The Hermeneutical Spiral: A Comprehensive Introduction to Biblical ... - Grant R. Osborne - Google Books



I googled adduction hermeneutics & got The Hermeneutical Spiral: A Comprehensive Introduction to Biblical Interpretation
as well. insert from pg 385


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 29, 2014)

The more usual term is abductive reasoning. Googling that should get you somewhere. You can also try "inference to the best explanation".


----------



## KeithW (Jun 29, 2014)

I have not studied this.

Erickson says of "adduction", "Even in science, there is a measure of creativity and adjustment of theories." This sounds similar to "abduction" which I found explained here.TIP SHEET: DEDUCTIVE, INDUCTIVE, AND ABDUCTIVE REASONING


----------



## JonathanBradley (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you all very much. Hopefully I will be able to understand this concept soon!


----------

